# BB's Black Raspberry Vanilla



## pgnlady (Jun 16, 2011)

Has anyone soaped with this yet?  They had it on sale this month so I bought some, but can't find any info on it anywhere.  I'm assuming it will discolor because of the Vanilla, just wondering if there's any A or if the scent sticks.  It smells good oob.  It's in their new limited edition section and there's nothing on the Scent Review Board about it, so I figured I'd check here.


----------



## heyjude (Jun 16, 2011)

I've not used BB brv, but others that I have used have not discolored despite having vanilla in its title.

Great scent!


----------



## HomeBrew (Jul 12, 2011)

I just soaped Black Raspberrry Vanilla from BB last Sunday and it behave nicely. It doesn't discolor soap at all and the smell is sweet ripen Raspberry with little trace of Vanilla. I had two color tones, one with deep red and the other is no color at all. the non coloring came out with creamy broken white and looks just like cream cheese. so Yummy!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought this last week from an Aussie Supplier and the notes say ...


> Discolours cream/beige because of the Vanilla content.


 I love the way vanilla adds natural colour to soap ... and this bottle smells divine!


----------



## Relle (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you soaped with it yet Kaz ?


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 13, 2011)

Not yet.  Since my kids spoiled me, I have a few FO's waiting to be used ... it's exciting!

Last weekend I soaped with beer ... and I loved it!  Then on Sunday I soaped with coffee ... and I loved that also!  This weekend ... I want to do another log of beer soap ... and maybe a chocolate soap ...


----------



## pgnlady (Aug 3, 2011)

I soaped with it finally at .7oz ppo, all veggie, full gel.  No A or D so there must not be any vanilla in it??  It smells good and everyone who has smelled it says so.  I'm not sure how it compares to others out there, but I like it.


----------



## Bayougirl (Aug 3, 2011)

I soaped it and had no problems, no A or D.  It stick well, I soaped it about a year ago and it's still strong.


----------



## Bama (Aug 3, 2011)

I recently bought that FO from another company and I am going to soap with it tomorrow.


----------



## kbuska (Aug 4, 2011)

I've used this fragrance in beer soap and it turned out great with no discoloration except for the beer.


----------



## dOttY (Aug 13, 2011)

Newbie Question:
What is 'A' and 'D'?   D for discolouration?  A is for...?


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Dotty,

A is for acceleration.  HTH!


----------



## dOttY (Aug 13, 2011)

Naturally!   Duh @ me!  Thanks for clearing that up.  I've got my pregnant brain in tonight, and NO, I'm not pregnant, LoL...


----------



## Hazel (Aug 13, 2011)

Dotty,

There's an acronym thread that was started by IanT. It doesn't have all the info on it (it doesn't show show A for acceleration). You might find it helpful. On the other hand, you probably know most of the acronyms already.   


http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4437


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 13, 2011)

Haha!  Dotty- I'm convinced there is a special "box" that your brain cells are stored in while you are pregnant.  Problem is.. once I was no longer pregnant, I couldn't remember where the box was stored.   Maybe my children now have possession of all that information.


----------

